

Paralysed patient makes natural movements using robotics and thought - gk1
https://theconversation.com/paralysed-patient-makes-natural-movements-using-robotics-and-the-power-of-thought-42272

======
dang
Url changed from [http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/new-neural-implant-
re...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/new-neural-implant-reads-a-
persons-intentions-to-control-robotic-arm/), which points to this.

